# Post a pic of your favorite character.



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

Post an image of your favorite character from any movie, literature, series ETC - Real or fictional! You can also describe why they are your favorite if you want.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

GERRY FROM P.S. I LOVE YOU | _I LOVE YOU GERRY PLZ LOVE ME IN THE AFTERLIFE_


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

The Dude. Actually I was just drinking white russian.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Let's be honest here. No other character is as bad *** and sly as Dexter Morgan.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

of all time??? nope that's way too hard I have too many


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Klarth from Tales of Phantasia is awesome


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## nonhuman (Aug 22, 2016)

Who is cooler than Daryl Dixon? You can't deny he's an introvert too, although he has much self confidence.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

That's one of them.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Rofl.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

#1 Waifu


----------



## deepsea (Jul 13, 2017)

mickey from snatch
and the dude from big lebowski is great too but I saw him posted already


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

NEXUS 6 Roy Batty


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

wrasslin'


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## cool user name (Nov 17, 2014)

https://68.media.tumblr.com/c0a2d26ab13c4cba502b8dd223cfcfe2/tumblr_oe3nk4McXl1qjitato1_1280.jpg


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Rust Cohle ofc.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> Rust Cohle ofc.


Season 1 was amazing.Too bad the show is ruined now.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

too many to post here but here are some


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

@MobiusX
And of course they are all little girls....
Someone needs to call SVU on you.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> @MobiusX
> And of course they are all little girls....


Ever seen The Professional the movie? That movie was so good I am going to watch it right now.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

MobiusX said:


> Ever seen The Professional the movie? That movie was so good I am going to watch it right now.







Yeah i have seen it like 5 times already.


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Season 1 was amazing.Too bad the show is ruined now.


Yeah,the 2nd season was disappointing.I hope they redeem themselves with the next season.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

My most favorite character ever is of course my daughter Cirilla:










And Moana:










After those:

* *


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't know, I've had a bunch but not sure about currently.

Maybe Legion (David Haller,) Cary/Kerry (Legion TV show,) oh Deadpool lol.

I've stopped watching film/TV lately which is why there aren't many currently, but there's a bunch of stuff I want to watch that I know will have good characters.

I don't do much now because it's hard to make myself focus and start doing something.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> too many to post here but here are some


I liked Chloe as Hit Girl






(not in the way you're probably talking about.)


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

and


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I liked Chloe as Hit Girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, thats weird on my cell phone it doesnt show the picture of Emma Roberts who is probably the best out of all of them, but I see her on my computer, Kick Butt 1 and 2 were good, Natalie Portman in The Professional looks even better with longer hair


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Can I have more than one? 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## mn123456789 (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

goddang i love this boy


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

mmm, i dont have a single fav character...
from video games i have Sora, and Xemnas from the Kingdom hearts saga, Megaman, Neptune and Noire from the Hyperdimention neptunia series....
TV shows and movies theres Jack O'neill from Stargate SG-1 and Rodney Mckay from Atlantis....... Gregory house from House MD, Egon Spengler from Ghosbusters, Doc Emmet L Brown from Back to the future

in anime i would say , Belldandy, Mizuho Kazami, Roy Mustang (i wish i could have his flame alchemy) Edwuard Elric, Ikaros from heavens lost property, Also Nep and Noire...........


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Sesshouma-BOO. 
GORGEOUS


----------

